# Ballet Blanc/Linda Nelson



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

For those of you who are familiar with the case brought against breeder Linda Nelson of Ballet Blanc back in 2006 please read the following link.


Putnam County sheriff's deputy guilty of perjury | LoHud.com | The Journal News

Linda has finally been vindicated. It was a long and stressful battle to reveal the lies told by a law enforcement agent but the truth has finally come out after a 3 year investigation of her accuser, Deputy Sheriff Barbara Dunn.

Yahoo, I am soooooo happy for her. Nothing can change what Linda has been through but because of her tenacity Deputy Sheriff Dunn will no longer be able to file false reports against the innocent public.:chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Has she really been vindicated? It sounds like the charges were dismissed because a search warrant wasn't obtained before the pictures were taken. The legal principle there is "the fruit of a poisoned tree" meaning that if evidence is improperly obtained, it must be assumed to be tainted.

Most of the perjury charges related to Dunn's taking of photographs at Nelson's home and about her knowledge of the puppies' whereabouts. The state said the pictures were shot before Dunn had a search warrant, though the defense presented FBI witnesses who rebutted that view.

They still refer to the condition of her home as fact rather than saying it was "alleged". If it's not true, that's grounds for libel and slander.

The charges against Dunn dealt with her July 10, 2006, seizure of 11 Maltese dogs from the garbage- and feces-strewn home of Kent dog breeder Linda Nelson.

The attorney also said that they will be appealing the decision so two higher courts will still have to determine if the decision was correct.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like the big issue was whether the pictures were taken after the search warrant was obtained or the night before.

FBI expert in Dunn case can't say when key photos were taken | LoHud.com | The Journal News


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As we all know -- many guilty criminals go free due to technicalities - search warrants, miranda rights, etc. etc. It doesn't mean that they are "innocent", just that certain evidence could not be used to help convict them.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

But, why were the dogs living in "squalid" conditions? That dosen't seem to be in contention. 11 dogs in a feces filled garage and house? Dosen't sound too good to me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This case has been going on for years. The case involving perjury by Deputy Sheriff Dunn is just one of several lawsuits. The Humane Society also sued Ms. Nelson.

To my knowledge, the authenticity of the photos was never in dispute, but how they were obtained. When the court found that they were obtained in an illegal search, they could not be admitted as evidence so the charges were dropped.

This has all the background information:

Pet-Abuse.Com - Animal Abuse Case Details: 13 dogs living in squalor, abandoned - Kent, NY (US)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> This case has been going on for years. The case involving perjury by Deputy Sheriff Dunn is just one of several lawsuits. The Humane Society also sued Ms. Nelson.
> 
> To my knowledge, the authenticity of the photos was never in dispute, but how they were obtained. When the court found that they were obtained in an illegal search, they could not be admitted as evidence so the charges were dropped.
> 
> ...


Can I ask a really dumb question ? Why is God's name would a Deputy Sheriff Lie :blink: Do you know the answer.
Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found nemo said:


> Can I ask a really dumb question ? Why is God's name would a Deputy Sheriff Lie :blink: Do you know the answer.
> Thanks


My guess would be that she was an over zealous rogue cop who wanted justice at all costs. She screwed up the search, then tried to cover her you-know-what by lying that the pictures were taken the next morning, after the search warrant was obtained, not the night before when she did the welfare check based on the complaint by a prospective puppy buyer.

But who knows?


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i had no idea this was going on since 2006.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

There are two sides to every story, honestly. When you are breeding, 11 dogs is not a lot and she is not a puppy mill.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> My guess would be that she was an over zealous rogue cop who wanted justice at all costs. She screwed up the search, then tried to cover her you-know-what by lying that the pictures were taken the next morning, after the search warrant was obtained, not the night before when she did the welfare check based on the complaint by a prospective puppy buyer.
> 
> But who knows?


Thank You, Marj


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I followed this case quite closely. I have to say that my friend got her Maltese from Ballet Blanc and that dog is really like the perfect Maltese with a terrific pedigree (you would all recognize his lines) and wonderful temperament. Anyone would love this little guy. That dog is the reason I decided to get a Maltese. My friend had gone to Linda's and checked her out and everything was very clean and on the up and up. I, in fact, met Linda before Christmas last year and was almost going to get one of her pups. I met her in an apt. in NYC where she had the dogs along with a co-owner of some. They were clean, happy, healthy, housebroken and she was even bathing a couple to show me how to do it. She really seemed to love them and they were very bright, smart, vibrant Malts. I was very close to buying when I googled her and was very surprised and horrified to read the stories so I didn't get one from her. Linda was vindicated and the person who took her dogs went after many people in Putnam County on a spree to take their animals...dogs, horses, etc. I read where she said a barn was filthy and had violations-- but a charity event was held in that barn and people said it was clean enough for something like that, how could it be that filthy. Obviously Dunn had issues and a screw loose. I did hear from someone reliable that Linda's husband had died and that she kind of fell apart then and may have gotten in over her head taking care of the dogs alone. I'm not defending her but I'd hate to see someone vilified when this nut case was the one doing pointing the finger. I would never defend someone who abuses their animals but in my dealings with her, it seemed very far from what I observed. That's just my first hand observation.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I found nemo said:


> Can I ask a really dumb question ? Why is God's name would a Deputy Sheriff Lie :blink: Do you know the answer.
> Thanks


The other issue that may or may not be a motivating factor is there is a large community of people involved in "Animal Rights" who simply do not believe that anyone should be breeding dogs when there are so many in shelters. I have no idea if that played a part in this, but as someone who shows my dogs I am very aware of the activism of some of these AR people/groups who have taken their views to extremes.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I followed this case quite closely. I have to say that my friend got her Maltese from Ballet Blanc and that dog is really like the perfect Maltese with a terrific pedigree (you would all recognize his lines) and wonderful temperament. Anyone would love this little guy. That dog is the reason I decided to get a Maltese. My friend had gone to Linda's and checked her out and everything was very clean and on the up and up. I, in fact, met Linda before Christmas last year and was almost going to get one of her pups. I met her in an apt. in NYC where she had the dogs along with a co-owner of some. They were clean, happy, healthy, housebroken and she was even bathing a couple to show me how to do it. She really seemed to love them and they were very bright, smart, vibrant Malts. I was very close to buying when I googled her and was very surprised and horrified to read the stories so I didn't get one from her. Linda was vindicated and the person who took her dogs went after many people in Putnam County on a spree to take their animals...dogs, horses, etc. I read where she said a barn was filthy and had violations-- but a charity event was held in that barn and people said it was clean enough for something like that, how could it be that filthy. Obviously Dunn had issues and a screw loose. I did hear from someone reliable that Linda's husband had died and that she kind of fell apart then and may have gotten in over her head taking care of the dogs alone. I'm not defending her but I'd hate to see someone vilified when this nut case was the one doing pointing the finger. I would never defend someone who abuses their animals but in my dealings with her, it seemed very far from what I observed. That's just my first hand observation.


Thank you so much Sue for providing a first-hand account of what you saw when you met Linda and her dogs. What we read and what we actually see can be so very different, can't they? And you are correct, Linda's husband had passed away after a long battle with cancer shortly before all this happened. I don't know Linda and don't know her dogs. I am not defending her. But I certainly could not defend Deputy Sherriff Dunn either. She was found guilty on a number of counts, not all related to timing of getting a search warrant vs. when she took the pictures. She was found guilty of perjury which happens to be LYING UNDER OATH. She is not only in trouble with the law in the case of the dogs. She's in trouble over the alleged illegal seizure of some farm animals and a horse (that she then "ADOPTED" to her sister) and she's in trouble for allegedly lying about an injury she incurred by falling down stairs while on the job vs. the injury being caused by being thrown off a horse on her own time.

About the garbage and feces ... who was there to see that other than Dunn and her cronies from the Humane Society that she happened to be President of? It wouldn't take much for someone to illegally enter a house, empty wastebaskets, shake feces off of potty pads to make the area look very unsanitary, empty food and water bowls, and then take pictures. If an unexpected emergency caused my petsitter to not come on Monday Sherriff Dunn and her cronies could probably do the same in my house if she had it in for me! How scary is that???

Lastly, here's a blog that presents another side of the story and says to me that unless we have first hand knowledge we have no place acting as judge and jury.

Law Enforcement Corruption: Sheriff's Deputy, Animal Rights Advocate Indicted


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bottomline is since the case never went to trial, we will never know the truth. No matter what the final outcome of the perjury case is after the appeal process, I'm sure Ms. Nelson will never feel vindicated. Her reputation was ruined, whether fairly or unfairly.

I'm sure she would prefer that the subject not be discussed publicly no matter if is favorably or unfavorably. It sounds like a very dark period in her life with the passing of her husband shortly before. I am sure she would just like to close that chapter of her life.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I understand what some people may think in regards to the *"pictures"* that were taken in this case. However, Linda has been to my home on several occasions, always with 4 or more puppies/adult dogs with her. They were always immaculate. My Chloe came from her. When I got her she was extremely clean, and trained as far as walking on a lead, potty trained and excellent during grooming. I don't think you would get a puppy like that from a breeder who neglects her dogs.

When we went to NY to pick up Chachi from Linda there were several dogs there, all well groomed. Some with long hair, others shaved down. Some were Linda's, some were a friend of hers.

I truly find it hard to believe that Linda would abuse or neglect animals under any circumstances.

I have never see the *"pictures" *but I have seen 1st hand the way she cares for her dogs.

By the way, have any of you seen the *"pictures"*?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Bottomline is since the case never went to trial, we will never know the truth.


Ms. Dunn was just found guilty on seven counts of perjury. Perjury is LYING UNDER OATH. Does anyone here really think that if Linda's case went to trial they might learn the truth given that Ms. Dunn was the "eyewitness" and apparently has her own issues with "the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth?" ... :confused1: And of course she's appealing. She'd be nuts not to. She's been placed on administrative suspension until sentencing. The appeal can stretch the timeline monumentally. What a great deal for Ms. Dunn. She gets to collect her pay ($75,876 annually) while sitting home on administrative suspension from her job watching the judicial clock tick very slowly through the appeal process. Hopefully her time at home will help to heal her alleged on-the-job back injury.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

lynda said:


> I understand what some people may think in regards to the *"pictures"* that were taken in this case. However, Linda has been to my home on several occasions, always with 4 or more puppies/adult dogs with her. They were always immaculate. My Chloe came from her. When I got her she was extremely clean, and trained as far as walking on a lead, potty trained and excellent during grooming. I don't think you would get a puppy like that from a breeder who neglects her dogs.
> 
> When we went to NY to pick up Chachi from Linda there were several dogs there, all well groomed. Some with long hair, others shaved down. Some were Linda's, some were a friend of hers.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> Bottomline is since the case never went to trial, we will never know the truth. No matter what the final outcome of the perjury case is after the appeal process, I'm sure Ms. Nelson will never feel vindicated. Her reputation was ruined, whether fairly or unfairly.
> 
> I'm sure she would prefer that the subject not be discussed publicly no matter if is favorably or unfavorably. It sounds like a very dark period in her life with the passing of her husband shortly before. I am sure she would just like to close that chapter of her life.





MaryH said:


> Ms. Dunn was just found guilty on seven counts of perjury. Perjury is LYING UNDER OATH. Does anyone here really think that if Linda's case went to trial they might learn the truth given that Ms. Dunn was the "eyewitness" and apparently has her own issues with "the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth?" ... :confused1:


I honestly don't think being tried in the court of public opinion benefits anyone.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> This case has been going on for years. The case involving perjury by Deputy Sheriff Dunn is just one of several lawsuits. The Humane Society also sued Ms. Nelson.


The Humane Society brought a suit against Linda Nelson in an attempt to recover $34,000 in costs for the care of the dogs that were illegally siezed and the puppies that were illegally neutered. And the Putnam County Humane Society (whose president was none other than Deputy Sherriff Barbara Dunn) not once but twice refused to turn the dogs over to the state under court order.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I found nemo said:


> Can I ask a really dumb question ? Why is God's name would a Deputy Sheriff Lie :blink: Do you know the answer.
> Thanks


It's called "POWER". They figure out they can get away with almost anything and no one will question them.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> It's called "POWER". They figure out they can get away with almost anything and no one will question them.


Thank You, Tina. I was not really familiar with this case. I think that is terrible that someone could lie and just rip apart another's persons life like that.
Then we have to pay all this money to defend ourselves and then go through trying to regain some of our reputation, while you know people will always have doubts. That is really disgusting IMO .


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind also is that linda not only lost her breeding program and show dogs, she lost her BELOVED PETS. Someone came in and took them from her. How would that make you feel if someone did that and there was nothing you could do about it? 11 dogs is not a lot at all but it is enough to get overwhelmed if you dont' keep on top of them every single day, it surely doesn't mean they were kept like that every single day of their lives. 

I was reading the comments of that article Linda posted and felt sad, people jumping to the conclusion she was a puppy mill and condemning her for this whole situation. Sooo sad.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> One thing to keep in mind also is that linda not only lost her breeding program and show dogs, she lost her BELOVED PETS. Someone came in and took them from her. How would that make you feel if someone did that and there was nothing you could do about it? 11 dogs is not a lot at all but it is enough to get overwhelmed if you dont' keep on top of them every single day, it surely doesn't mean they were kept like that every single day of their lives.
> 
> I was reading the comments of that article Linda posted and felt sad, people jumping to the conclusion she was a puppy mill and condemning her for this whole situation. Sooo sad.


:goodpost: Not to mention she lost her husband right before all this happened. It would be like being on a roller coaster and you haven't any control in your own life. Just destroyed because they could do it without regard to how devastating it would be to the person they focused their attention on.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I really feel sorry for the poor woman. I hope she will do okay in the future.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

How sad for Mrs. Nelson! I can't imagine what she has been through. And yes it is very easy for one overzealous, corrupt government official and the media (which no longer cares to check the facts before reporting) to ruin someone's lifelong work.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

What happened to all of her dogs?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Purple-peep said:


> What happened to all of her dogs?


Some, or perhaps all, of them were returned to her by Court order. One bitch was pregnant and whelped two puppies while being held captive by the Putnam Humane Society. The Humane Society illegally neutered the two puppies. I don't know if they spayed/neutered the adults as well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I found nemo said:


> Thank You, Tina. I was not really familiar with this case. I think that is terrible that someone could lie and just rip apart another's persons life like that.
> Then we have to pay all this money to defend ourselves and then go through trying to regain some of our reputation, while you know people will always have doubts. That is really disgusting IMO .


Yes, it is disgusting. But, unfortunately, it happens, Andrea. Years ago, my ex tried to pay off a judge and Clerk of the Court in regard to a custody hearing. I was stunned, and it still bothers me knowing that there are some people out there who have no conscience ... and, do not care if it can ruin someone else's life. 

So, it wouldn't surprise me at all to learn that Linda was an innocent victim. Sadly, it can happen to nice people who don't have a mean bone in their body.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Yes, it is disgusting. But, unfortunately, it happens, Andrea. Years ago, my ex tried to pay off a judge and Clerk of the Court in regard to a custody hearing. I was stunned, and it still bothers me knowing that there are some people out there who have no conscience ... and, do not care if it can ruin someone else's life.
> 
> So, it wouldn't surprise me at all to learn that Linda was an innocent victim. Sadly, it can happen to nice people who don't have a mean bone in their body.


 

:goodpost:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

As someone who works in the court system day in and day out I will caution everyone here that what is written in newspapers, on blogs, in newsletters, and seen on the television is not always exactly what occured in the courtroom. Each forum has an opportunity to sensationalize the story to fit their agenda and its my position that all news/blogs/agencies have certain agendas (some can be good and some can be bad) and therefore, whether intentionally or not, they spin stories to fit their agenda.

Therefore, it may be a fact that the truth will never be known about what happened in Court by anyone that was not there and it may also never be known what truly occured at her place of residence as it concerns her animals.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Some people are just unbelievable. I hope for a better tomorrow for this poor lady. 



Hunter's Mom said:


> As someone who works in the court system day in and day out I will caution everyone here that *what is written in newspapers, on blogs, in newsletters, and seen on the television is not always exactly what occured in the courtroom. * Each forum has an opportunity to sensationalize the story to fit their agenda and its my position that all news/blogs/agencies have certain agendas (some can be good and some can be bad) and therefore, whether intentionally or not, they spin stories to fit their agenda.


I think that the 'media' in general is like that - not only in a courtroom. Like Stacy mentioned: there are two sides of every story. The media likes to focus on one side and spin stories to what fits.


----------



## kathall (Aug 17, 2010)

*You are really missing the point on Linda Nelson/Dunn*

Sorry to chime in here seems you are so missing the point. The fact that the deputy would found to guilty of taking the pictures before the warrant in the Linda Nelson/Ballet Blanc case does not negate the fact that those dogs were left with no food or water in their own feces for days. You need to see the pictures which are now public record. If I knew how I would post them for you to see for yourself. You would be HORRIFIED. So please do not celebrate or defend Linda Nelson. The is factual evidence that those dogs were GROSSLY misstreated, no matter what time the pictures were taken, which is something I am sure none of you would stand for/support


----------



## kathall (Aug 17, 2010)

*You are really missing the point on Linda Nelson/Dunn*

Sorry to chime in here seems you are so missing the point. The fact that the deputy would found to guilty of taking the pictures before the warrant in the Linda Nelson/Ballet Blanc case does not negate the fact that those dogs were left with no food or water in their own feces for days. You need to see the pictures which are now public record. If I knew how I would post them for you to see for yourself. You would be HORRIFIED. So please do not celebrate or defend Linda Nelson. The is factual evidence that those dogs were GROSSLY misstreated, no matter what time the pictures were taken, which is something I am sure none of you would stand for/support 05-25-2010 11:18 AMTheMalts&MeSome people are just unbelievable. I hope for a better tomorrow for this poor lady. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Hunter's Mom*  
_As someone who works in the court system day in and day out I will caution everyone here that *what is written in newspapers, on blogs, in newsletters, and seen on the television is not always exactly what occured in the courtroom. *Each forum has an opportunity to sensationalize the story to fit their agenda and its my position that all news/blogs/agencies have certain agendas (some can be good and some can be bad) and therefore, whether intentionally or not, they spin stories to fit their agenda._

I think that the 'media' in general is like that - not only in a courtroom. Like Stacy mentioned: there are two sides of every story. The media likes to focus on one side and spin stories to what fits. 05-23-2010 06:48 PMHunter's MomAs someone who works in the court system day in and day out I will caution everyone here that what is written in newspapers, on blogs, in newsletters, and seen on the television is not always exactly what occured in the courtroom. Each forum has an opportunity to sensationalize the story to fit their agenda and its my position that all news/blogs/agencies have certain agendas (some can be good and some can be bad) and therefore, whether intentionally or not, they spin stories to fit their agenda.

Therefore, it may be a fact that the truth will never be known about what happened in Court by anyone that was not there and it may also never be known what truly occured at her place of residence as it concerns her animals. 05-23-2010 06:23 PMMatilda's mommyQuote:
Originally Posted by *Snowball Pie's Mommi*  
_Yes, it is disgusting. But, unfortunately, it happens, Andrea. Years ago, my ex tried to pay off a judge and Clerk of the Court in regard to a custody hearing. I was stunned, and it still bothers me knowing that there are some people out there who have no conscience ... and, do not care if it can ruin someone else's life. 

So, it wouldn't surprise me at all to learn that Linda was an innocent victim. Sadly, it can happen to nice people who don't have a mean bone in their body._



:goodpost: 05-23-2010 05:34 PMSnowball Pie's MommiQuote:
Originally Posted by *I found nemo*  
_Thank You, Tina. I was not really familiar with this case. I think that is terrible that someone could lie and just rip apart another's persons life like that.
Then we have to pay all this money to defend ourselves and then go through trying to regain some of our reputation, while you know people will always have doubts. That is really disgusting IMO ._

Yes, it is disgusting. But, unfortunately, it happens, Andrea. Years ago, my ex tried to pay off a judge and Clerk of the Court in regard to a custody hearing. I was stunned, and it still bothers me knowing that there are some people out there who have no conscience ... and, do not care if it can ruin someone else's life. 

So, it wouldn't surprise me at all to learn that Linda was an innocent victim. Sadly, it can happen to nice people who don't have a mean bone in their body. 05-23-2010 05:19 PMMaryHQuote:
Originally Posted by *Purple-peep*  
_What happened to all of her dogs?_

Some, or perhaps all, of them were returned to her by Court order. One bitch was pregnant and whelped two puppies while being held captive by the Putnam Humane Society. The Humane Society illegally neutered the two puppies. I don't know if they spayed/neutered the adults as well. 05-23-2010 04:29 PMPurple-peepWhat happened to all of her dogs? 05-23-2010 03:54 PMmi_ku_5How sad for Mrs. Nelson! I can't imagine what she has been through. And yes it is very easy for one overzealous, corrupt government official and the media (which no longer cares to check the facts before reporting) to ruin someone's lifelong work. 05-23-2010 03:43 PMNikki's MomI really feel sorry for the poor woman. I hope she will do okay in the future. 05-23-2010 03:40 PMTinaQuote:
Originally Posted by *bellaratamaltese*  
_One thing to keep in mind also is that linda not only lost her breeding program and show dogs, she lost her BELOVED PETS. Someone came in and took them from her. How would that make you feel if someone did that and there was nothing you could do about it? 11 dogs is not a lot at all but it is enough to get overwhelmed if you dont' keep on top of them every single day, it surely doesn't mean they were kept like that every single day of their lives. 

I was reading the comments of that article Linda posted and felt sad, people jumping to the conclusion she was a puppy mill and condemning her for this whole situation. Sooo sad._

:goodpost: Not to mention she lost her husband right before all this happened. It would be like being on a roller coaster and you haven't any control in your own life. Just destroyed because they could do it without regard to how devastating it would be to the person they focused their attention on. This thread has more than 10 replies. Click here to review the whole thread. 
Sorry to chime in here seems you are so missing the point. The fact that the deputy would found to guilty of taking the pictures before the warrant in the Linda Nelson/Ballet Blanc case does not negate the fact that those dogs were left with no food or water in their own feces for days. You need to see the pictures which are now public record. If I knew how I would post them for you to see for yourself. You would be HORRIFIED. So please do not celebrate or defend Linda Nelson. The is factual evidence that those dogs were GROSSLY misstreated, no matter what time the pictures were taken, which is something I am sure none of you would stand for/support


----------



## kathall (Aug 17, 2010)

*You are so right. Facts not spin are what matters.*

Please see my post below. The pictures, no matter when they were taken do not lie. The were DISGUSTING. Feces, urine everywhere.....multiple dogs in tiny cages without food or water for days...everything honest breeders are against. Linda Nelson was lucky the deputy became the focus, but if you follow the case closely--she was not accused of tampering or faking any evidence--simply for taking the pictures earlier than the warrant---the pictures still captured the FACT of the abuse. It is HORRIBLE. Again, I would share the pictures if I could but not tech savvy. These dogs suffered and no matter what the deputy is accused of the fact that she got them OUT of Linda Nelson's house saved their lives. If you have any doubt you should talk to the shelter workers that received them...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

People might be more inclined to believe you if you shared how you know this info. Are you from New York? I will be glad to help you post pictures. PM me and I'll send you an email address where you can send the pictures and I'll post them for you since you are "not tech savvy".


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Ironic that a new poster would come in and dredge this thread up on August 17th.

Former deputy sheriff gets four months in jail on perjury conviction


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i want to see the pics.


----------

